# What did you name 'Hero' in Devil Survivor?



## sa1amandra (Jun 25, 2009)

I named him Suto Hiroto (Last name then first) with his nickname being Hiro. Quirky? i know


----------



## Sanderino (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm going to call him my real name (Sander) and my nickname San quirky too eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I didn't knew this one was out after your post. thanks.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, the only other game I've ever played that asked me for both a first and last name was Persona 3, and I named my character Yung Boi. This time, though, it asked me for a nickname, too, which was weird. So, I used a play on my real name and the nickname my family members have always called me...which you will not learn here.


----------



## geminisama (Jun 25, 2009)

I was gonna name him after me, but there aren't enough slots for my last name, so I jotted down: Bruce, Wayne, Batman.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll name him Saito, probably.
Yup. 

Name: Saito Kimura
Nickname: Saki


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 25, 2009)

First name Alfie, surname Flynn, nickname Alf.


----------



## Taedirk (Jun 26, 2009)

Prota Gonist


----------



## Law (Jun 26, 2009)

I've never been able to think of anything witty or japanese to name my Atlus characters, so I usually just use my real name.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 26, 2009)

as for me, i named my character as Shin Tasuke , nick Alex 

i know.. i know, its stupid, but hey, i have no idea what would be a good name for that kid with the blue hair :X


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 26, 2009)

Rokudo Mukuro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then Muku


----------



## dgwillia (Jun 26, 2009)

Lol Omega Star, and the nickname Gig. I fail at naming characters XD


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jun 26, 2009)

"Shinji Ikari" with the nickname "Pussy"

The first dialogue scene was quite interesting.


----------



## Kaos (Jun 26, 2009)

I just used my real name, and then "Kaos" as the nickname.


----------



## blainy (Jun 26, 2009)

i used four letter words.....makes the dialogue worth watching..


----------



## PumpkieWitch_Dab (Jun 26, 2009)

I named my guy Kira. Can't think of any, but I think it fits him. lol

First name: Kira
Last name: Izumi
Nickname: Kira


----------



## hoist20032002 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm thinking about "Dimitri Romanov" ...I'm a vampire freak lol but I like it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nick Name: Vampyre


----------



## Akiyo (Jun 26, 2009)

For some reason, i just felt like i had to name him Shiki Tohno.
Google it if you wanna know who it is =P


----------



## hoist20032002 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ya cause he has demonic powers.....great name idea.....i might just start over and name mine "Mibu Kyoshiro" and nick name him "Demon Eyes Kyo" after my fav anime and gba game "Samurai Deeper Kyo"


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 26, 2009)

i wanted the intro to be a little correct.
name: hiro yuuki
nickname: hero


----------



## Isabelyes (Jun 26, 2009)

PumpkieWitch_Dabin said:
			
		

> I named my guy Kira. Can't think of any, but I think it fits him. lol
> 
> First name: Kira
> Last name: Izumi
> Nickname: Kira



LOL I called him Dark Light (Or the other way around...don't remember) and his nickname is Kira.

I mean, c'mon, only six letters?


----------



## StativeGoaL (Jun 26, 2009)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> PumpkieWitch_Dabin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf? xD mine is Light Yagami 
nickname :Kira


----------



## Isabelyes (Jun 26, 2009)

StativeGoaL said:
			
		

> isabelyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, that's brilliant! +1 Respect!
ARGH i wanna restart.        ...but I'm already pretty far...Hmmmm...What to do?...

I know! Light yagami. Brilliant!


----------



## screw_ball69 (Jun 27, 2009)

First Name: Bond
Second: James
LAst: Bond


----------



## Wintrale (Jun 27, 2009)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> I mean, c'mon, only six letters?



The six character limit makes sense... Remember this is a Japanese game and each katakana and hiragana is two of our letters. So a name like Reiji Mitsurugi would only take three and four characters up in Japanese, hence it would fit. A major pain that we can't have, like, eight characters or whatever but I guess the localisation team didn't have a choice in the matter - if the original developers limited it to six characters per entry, they'd have to roll with it.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jun 27, 2009)

Light/Yagami/Kira 

Just like I did in Persona 3 and Persona 4.


----------



## itsRANDELL (Jun 27, 2009)

I named mine

Piggy Face.
Pigz as a nick name


----------



## Lord Prime (Jun 27, 2009)

First Name: Yeshua
Last Name: Kriste
Nickname: Soma

Sounds much cheesier


----------



## bustyman100 (Jun 27, 2009)

First name: Emo
Last name: Git
Nick: EmoGit


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll be starting this later and will probaby just give him my usual nickname. I'm surprised nobody here has said Neku yet. I pay a visit to the gamefaqs boards every now and then and it's all they're talking about over there.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 27, 2009)

Rudy


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2009)

Satangel ofcourse


----------



## Herr Riz (Jun 27, 2009)

I used my real name and Boss as the nickname. Makes for some great dialog.


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 27, 2009)

Herr Riz said:
			
		

> I used my real name and Boss as the nickname. Makes for some great dialog.



Hahaha good job xD
I can imagine that..

/ontopic
I named my hero; Keito Takai 
Nick; Keys


----------



## jeffro (Jun 27, 2009)

Zefuro Itsuki

Zefuro is a play on Jeffro that fitted the box and Itsuki is just an standard japanese lastname 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nickname is Jeffro


----------



## Amici (Jun 29, 2009)

Named him Ryuga Hideki, nicknamed Ryuki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From L's alias in Death note

EDIT: @isabelyes, yeah it's Ryuga, made a typo =P


----------



## Isabelyes (Jun 29, 2009)

It's Ryuga, no?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 29, 2009)

Makiah Kento (first name then last name) with the nickname Iah.


----------



## .Darky (Jun 29, 2009)

Amici said:
			
		

> Named him Ryuga Hideki, *nicknamed Ryuki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L's alias is Ryuzaki. :x


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Jun 29, 2009)

Guthix Rosuma.
Nick: DDUUHH :X


----------



## sa1amandra (Jun 29, 2009)

Amici said:
			
		

> Named him Ryuga Hideki, nicknamed Ryuki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryuki and Ryuga are both kamen riders


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

Kira
Yamato
ImGod







 yes, another lame thing by me


----------



## MrDillDough (Jul 2, 2009)

Taedirk said:
			
		

> Prota Gonist
> 
> I like the name. I'm considering Anta Gonist. :L Actually sounds pretty cool.
> 
> ...



Or maybe Chrome Dokuro. Or even Hibari Kyoya.


----------



## Akiyo (Jul 2, 2009)

Started a new game, played as "Ryuji" (From Toradora.)

Just to prove how much they look alike:


----------



## Brocktree (Jul 2, 2009)

Before I stopped playing after 10minutes I named my "hero" Lemon Tea Tree.


----------



## Amici (Jul 2, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Amici said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, but it doesn't fit, does it? =P


----------



## Youkai (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm just Youkai X ...

well not the best name but still i think its little bit funny to fight with demons as Youkai (= Demon) 
and after what happens after the fight against Beldr it does even fit a little bit more i think, even thaught i am not that sure yet and don't want to spoil anyone 

(is there even still anyone here that did not beat Beldr yet ???)


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

me, a tad busy playing MMSF3 :|


----------



## Kawo (Jul 2, 2009)

Kaworu Nagisa - nick Skeith

But I want change for NG+


----------



## Youkai (Jul 2, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> me, a tad busy playing MMSF3 :|



lulz i am forcing me to not start the Ryusei no Rockman 3 before completing Shin Megami Tensei ... 

my problem is i start several games at the same time and hardly complete even one but i never stoped a Rockman.exe game before completion and the shin megami tensei game is great as well so i need to complete it now ... else i will never.

// and i am already playing another code r simultanously oO just can't find that damned way into Mathews fathers office -.- //


----------



## Akiyo (Jul 2, 2009)

I was gonna name it Sakuraba until i find the character limits are....bish.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

Youkai said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



offtopic: 
true, i have a bunch of games stopped midway, i hope i don stop playing MMSF3 till the end instead of what happen with my previous game, played till the final boss and forgotten about it till recently, lol 

on-topic: hmm, what do u guys think of me naming my character, i am in the beginning anyway, so i can keep redoing it as long as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Iam
aFag
nick: NoYouR


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 2, 2009)

i named it as KKK


----------



## Akiyo (Jul 2, 2009)

lol, my friend named his MC Moot.

Google moot if you dont know who he is. you've been living under the digital rock.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

haha, so what's his nick? Also moot as well?


----------



## Law (Jul 2, 2009)

Akiyo said:
			
		

> lol, my friend named his MC Moot.
> 
> *Google moot if you dont know who he is. you've been living under the digital rock.*



I hope you're not talking about moot that cross dressing faggot owner of 4chan.


----------



## mrfatso (Jul 2, 2009)

yes,i think he is talking about that.


----------



## Wintrale (Jul 2, 2009)

Started a new save yesterday, since I got bored of the stat spread and choices I had made... Kei "Akiba" Hisoka is his new name. His nickname is Akiba for two reasons - one, that's the shorter name for Akihabara (my favourite place in Japan, I think I've spent a good 50'000 yen there overall) and because that's the nickname of one of my favourite characters in Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hoppy June Hop

Started New Game + after barely beating the final level in Yuzu's story, those angels aren't the toughies, they can be beaten easily especially with Phys Drain and Phys Reflect, it's Izuna and Amane that will decimate you.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jul 2, 2009)

name-neku
nick name - phones
nekus second name couldnt fit in so just put something random


----------



## nyaonyao (Sep 15, 2009)

I admit to having watched the intro movie of the game but other than 1st names displayed during the movie I had no idea what the character's surnames were. I named my MC:

Ichirou
Hida
Hero

I searched for something related to "son of man" hence Ichirou. Next I wanted a last name that starts with Hi or He so as to make the nickname Hero make sense. I chose Hida from a list of common surnames. Lo and behold Naoya's surname is Hida! L0L They're cousins after all. I find it truly amusing.


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Sep 16, 2009)

Tose, Myau


----------



## GaaraPrime (Sep 16, 2009)

I named him *Uchiha Sasuke*






  I even named him that in Persona 3.  Man, he looked just like him in P3


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 16, 2009)

In the last,first name format-
Tadopu James
The last name was supposed to be an approximation of the Katakana equivalent to my RL surname, and James is my first name in real life.

nickname-
tuddy
Obvious reasons.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Sep 17, 2009)

First: Shujin
Last: Hiro
Nick: Jin

Shujin is short for Shujinko which I think translates to guess what ....Hero.

Hero, Hiro   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Original huh!


----------



## CloudSE (Sep 18, 2009)

-


----------



## Sigfried666 (Sep 18, 2009)

First: Yamino
Last : Sekai
Nick: Death

To be understood as "Yami no sekai", World of Dark.
IF I got it right.


----------



## Kamora (Sep 19, 2009)

megami
tensei

nick: shin


----------



## ibrahimz95 (Oct 3, 2009)

i named him after my fav manga characters
Hajime frm (saito hajime) rurouni kenshin
Saiko frm bakuman
Sai frm naruto

so it was like 
Last: Hajime
First: Saiko
Nick: Sai


----------



## Raika (Oct 3, 2009)

Neku Sakura
Nick: Phones


----------



## sabertoothedhand (Oct 8, 2010)

I named mine Jacob Sykes, nickname Jake. Funny, the first person who I've seen post their character name for him online also named him Jake. And now he looks like a Jake even though he lives in Japan...
I feel so English lol


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 8, 2010)

I just called him my own name.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow at the necrobump.
I won't close this one, but lets put it in a place where it's not being used to up people's postcount.


On topic: I call all my game characters Vulpes.


----------



## gigcees (Oct 8, 2010)

i named him laharl demon , anyones guesses why?


----------

